# Do any bmx chainrings work with an 8-speed chain?



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm using a set of Profile cranks on my full suspension bike and need a new front ring. I tried a Deity ring but it wouldnt work with and 8-speed chain. Anybody know one that would? I was thinking of the Poverty Econoline since its cheap and it says its compatible with 3/32" chains, would it work?


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

most 3/32 will work with 8 speed chains. you prob tried a diety ss chainring. 
there are a ton of others but nothing as cheap as the poverty


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

get the imperial chainwheel, it's what i run on my bucket. but as mentioned, you need the 3/32 size...


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

Mikey_C said:


> most 3/32 will work with 8 speed chains. you prob tried a diety ss chainring.
> there are a ton of others but nothing as cheap as the poverty


Thanks thats what I was wondering. The deity sprocket is one of the ss, it was just laying around so it put it on, looks great but too bad it didnt work.


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

Just found this:










I like their tensioner and they're a sponsor of Ray's so I'll probably go with that.

Heres the bike with the new/used cranks.


----------

